# Postfix, Sender-verify, Spamassassin

## Oleg Muraviov

The idea is to mark mail not verified by Sender-verify as Spam instead of reject it.

Postfix can "warn_if_reject reject_unverified_sender" but how to tell Spamassassin that sender is not verified. Postfix just write this in log. It there any way to add some headers to mail by postfix? Or maybe Spamassassin can do sender verification by itself?

Thanks

----------

